
Walmart's latest move confirms the death of the American middle class - gerosan
http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-invests-as-american-middle-class-shrinks-2017-3
======
squds
Death of the middle class seems a bit drastic. Kind of clickbaity. More like
walmart fails to keep middle class demographic.

I feel like Amazon is a big part of this. Amazon isn't always the absolute
cheapest, but it is super convenient and easy. If you don't have to pinch
every penny you might just do most shopping on Amazon and save the hassle of
going to the store.

Target as well has always been the middle class version of walmart imo. Better
kept stores and slightly higher prices(at least in my area).

~~~
cpncrunch
Read the Pew study linked by the article. The decline in the middle class
definitely seems to be a real thing.

------
tracker1
Getting more upper-middle class shoppers... Well, not having crap produce and
meat in your "super" walmarts would be a great start... Despite all the
marketing efforts I don't buy anything that is "fresh" at walmart, because
every time I do or look, I'm disappointed. Their buyers (I mean Walmart's
buyers, not their customers) must really just be at the bottom of the barrel.

The last time I bought meat at walmart, a sirloin roast, looked great in the
package, wasn't even what I was looking for, but got it... after I got it home
and out of the package, turn it over, and it's nearly 1/3 silverskin and fat.
That wasn't even the first time.. never again. Same goes for produce in
general.

Ahh, but we're talking about fashion, clothes and more... well, as long as
you're targeting broad markets, you'll have issues there too. Walmart is the
effect of a race to the bottom.. squeezing out every margin other than their
own... same goes for Amazon of course lately.

I'm not saying it should be legislated away, but just loosing myself and
others as customers.

------
ccvannorman
sensationalist clickbait with no substance. tldr: walmart wanted to reach
higher end customers so it bought higher end online clothing retailers.

move along, nothing to see here.

------
lithos
They could just be realizing that with an online store you don't have the same
inventory limitations, so they're experimenting a bit.

